# Need Redfish Advice



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I really want to catch a redfish. I keep seeing all these posts with people catching monster fish and I'm struck with the fever. I don't have a ton of inshore experience but I could use some advice on bait, location, tackle, etc for redfish. Also, I have no boat so I may be severely limited as far as my options. Thanks in advance for all advice..



Dave


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Your best bet would be either the bridge or pier, but walking the beach would also be a good idea. Throw jigs, and spoons. Reds on the beach are going to be just on the outside edges of sandbars. Cant catch them if your not fishing.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

Before i moved to south florida, the thing i did most, even more than i slept was fished for reds. if you have a cast net go get ya some little finger mullet about a dozen and find a nice grass flat, natn'l seashore or there are some good spots off tiger point golf course in gulf breeze. But i always just took finger mullet, free-lined em and i usually came back every day with atleast one keeper. Some spots on tiger point u can sight fish while wading because the reds will sit in 6" of water and u can see their dorsal fin just chillin or cruisin, but other times u may need to be fishing in 3-5 ft of water. There are very few things that make me want to come back to north florida, and our grass flats and the reds are some of them.



Ive been boatless for the past 5-6 years, anyone can make it work if u put an effort in, GET IN THE WATER AND OFF THE COMPUTER!!!


----------



## sealsjj (Apr 29, 2008)

hey dave, if you want, give me a call one weekend and will take you out on the baot and try to get a couple nice keepers. 850 776 3859


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for all the advice and keep it coming. i spend a lot of time trying to fish, but I'm not from around here (I'm a Marine in flight school) and don't know all the places you can and cannot fish. anyways, like i said thanks for the advice and keep it coming...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Whats your schedule like? You can come with me soametime and then we can both be lost. But I learn something new everytime I go.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

First thanks for your service..Second im from Beaufort(Paris Island) what a shit hole..ha..You need to take it on out to Bob Sykes fishing bridge..It is right under the toll bridge..Get some pinfish or croaker and put it on a big rod..15-30lb line..30lb leader..and a carolina(eggweight)rig..loosen your drag and let it sit..while you are doing that try using some shrimp or gulps for specks...


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

so are there many reds off of the simpson fishing pier out here off 90? i went out for a bit yesterday and threw some spoons up near some grass and fished a carolina rig with some cut bait, but all i caught was a nasty ole garr...any more suggestions for this area?


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I went fishing on Simpson river Saturday night and took the kayak out on Sunday. I saw a big red get hooked on Saturday night but broke the line pretty quickly. On Sunday I caught a 16 incher not legal but fun to catch anyway. Then hooked on to a shark, thought it was a big bull red at first then he came to the top of the water near my kayak and scared the crap outta me, lol.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

what kinda bait were you using? were you fishing off the pier or 'yakin' around to other places?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I will only tell you this because I have already caught more of them there than we could handle. On the ICW just east of the Theo Barrs Bridge going to Perdido Key there is a large flat on the south side that has about 1 foot of water at low tide and about 3 at high tide and we plain wore the reds out on Zoom Super Fluke, live crab, live pinfish, and something called a red ripper at low tide with a incoming tide. I mean they were so thick in there we had 1 triple and doubles twice and man they are actively feeding. The biggest one we got was 31" and most of them were slot fish. They were sure alot of fun on 10, 12, 17 pound test. The red ripper caught the least but man when a 5 plus pound red blows up on bass tackle its a blast.



The other reason I will tell you this spot is I had to go home and am 600 miles away and it is not doing me any good anymore. We also caught several in the current under the Theo Barrs bridge and one huge sheepie. Matter of fact inshore fishing this was the only spot we went 6 nights straight.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just tight lining with a frozen shrimp and red jig head


----------

